# Joining In . . .



## pspal (Feb 8, 2017)

New to site. I have been dealing with IBS D since I picked up a rotovirus back in 1992 and was 1 month pregnant. Almost lost my baby because of it. At first doctors told me it was all in my head and convinced me to do all kinds of antidepressants. I did antidepressants for many years with no help. In fact, some antidepressants made it worse. Even seen counselors. One counselors recommend I see her husband who was a colon rectal doctor. I did. He examined me and his face dropped. From having babies I had a huge hole no sphincter closure. I cried so hard thinking this was what made me loose my life for at least 10 years. I had the repair went off antidepressants. The surgery helped some but I still have severe abdominal pain and diarrhea. I think I have done everything on this Earth to stop the diarrhea but have no luck especially with meds.

I just recently tried Viberzi. I am a weekend social drinker so I was unsure if I should take but as I researched Viberzi and alcohol the statement was do not take if you drink 3 or more a day. On the bottle it stated to inform your doctor if you drink alcohol while taking so I had one beer. Not sure but probably my own fault, I had at least 10 bm of diarrhea the next day so no more Viberzi for me. Went back to the GI yesterday and told her. Her response was we stated no drinking. I said yes, but it was only one. I think she got made at me and then said she exhausted all she could do for me and know if referring me to a shrink. Guess that's what I get. I was heartbroken. But I stopped drinking for 1992 through 2004 and the diarrhea continued so to me having a few drinks isn't the issue. Even when I wasn't drinking and I would try a new med such as Effexor, I got more diarrhea.

I am at my last straw. I have suffered for 25 years and would like to have my last 25 years if I'm lucky enough enjoyable. If anyone could recommend a IBS D specialist, meds or advice, I would really, really appreciate any help. Sometimes I feel as though I can't do another day or this and wish I could push the expire button.

Please respond anyone ? ? ?


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I understand your frustration. Look into getting a breath test for SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) I too have post infectious IBS. IBS is usually SIBO But the medical community don't know much about it at the moment! siboinfo.com

Drinking alone does not cause your IBS symptoms, try not to let these doctors get you down!


----------

